# Looking for part number for Rivera impedance selector



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

I need to order a replacement for a broken impedance switch for an old Rivera amp, but I can't find the part on Mouser. It looks like the attached pic. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

looks to be a dead ringer for a schurter 3 position rotary switch. There's a few on mouser with different current ratings but I'm 99% sure these are the same switch just with different labels for impedance rather than voltage. http://ca.mouser.com/Schurter/Elect...y-Switches/_/N-5g2i?P=1yvsm2eZ1z0zpeiZ1z0z1h7


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, sammyr!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

sammyr is correct (100%  ), the 0033.4032 variant will have the 4,8,16 markings even though they show a picture with voltage markings.
page 2 of this pdf explains: http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/358/typ_SWM1__Frontpl_-3760.pdf


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

jb welder said:


> sammyr is correct (100%  ), the 0033.4032 variant will have the 4,8,16 markings even though they show a picture with voltage markings.
> page 2 of this pdf explains: http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/358/typ_SWM1__Frontpl_-3760.pdf


Thanks, JB! Once I had the name Schurter I was actually able to track that part down myself! Mouser.ca doesn't have them in stock, but they're ordering some for me. I was kind of surprised that they're only rated for 300 cycles, until I thought about it: we may change the impedance four or five times while we decide on speakers/cabs, but then they just sit there for a few years not being cycled. Electronics are fun!


----------

